# The team is coming together!



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

We now can officially say we have Jack. With him and the other offseason moves we have made the roster is really taking shape.

We have 4 starting spots locked up with Jose, Hedo, Bosh and Bargnani, we have a solid 6th man capable of playing 2 positions in Jack. We have a promising young rookie in Derozan who may push for the starting 2 guard spot. I was not completely sold on him, but in summer league he looked like he knows how to play in a structured offense and will at least give us 2 guard with legit size and athleticism. 

We have the project big-man in O'Bryant, and the vet banger in Evans. The team has the scoring combo guard in Douby and the inconsistent 3rd string point guard in Roko. There has been much talk about filling in the last 2 roster spots with Rasho and Delfino. Both have something to bring to the team, and if we don't lock up either of them I am sure BC will find a player that we can get something out of.

I am looking forward to pre-season!!!!


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

O'Bryant's been a project on a few different teams for a couple of seasons now...


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

You lost me after you said O'Bryant.

Raps are shaping up and I will keep an eye on them this year but I hope they sign Fino and Rasho, they need that depth.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

Sure fire Rotation players:

Chris Bosh, Hedo Turkoglu, Andrea Bargnani, Jose Calderon, Jarrett Jack, Antoine Wright, Reggie Evans, Demar Derozan

That's a solid 8 men rotation, fairly typical of a game. That's without counting Ukic and Douby who can be part of the rotation. I don't see the need to get both Rasho and Delfino into the mix, maybe just Rasho for LLE since we are short of big men. 

Don't get me wrong, I think Delfino is a great addition if he joins. The problem is that he would hinder our future going on with Derozan, who needs minutes to play.


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

Dee-Zy said:


> You lost me after you said O'Bryant.
> 
> Raps are shaping up and I will keep an eye on them this year but I hope they sign Fino and Rasho, they need that depth.


All I was saying is that look at every roster and you will see 3 types of bigs, the starter, the vet, and the project. I am not counting on him for anything, I just said he was a project....why would that comment lose you? Was it too much for you to understand "project" and that means he gets DNP CD's beside his name for most of the season, or is it that some posters just feel the need to rip other posters apart for no reason at all?

The team is shaping up, and a NBA roster can consist of 15 players, there is nothing wrong with mentioning the guys we have.


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

changv10 said:


> Sure fire Rotation players:
> 
> Chris Bosh, Hedo Turkoglu, Andrea Bargnani, Jose Calderon, Jarrett Jack, Antoine Wright, Reggie Evans, Demar Derozan
> 
> ...


I think that both Delfino and Derozan can play the 2 and 3 spots, although both are more of a 2. With Hedo able to move to the 4 spot in small ball line-ups there should be lots of minutes for Derozan to develop in his first year getting time the 2 and 3 with and without guys like Wright and Delfino on the floor.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think while it's important to develop DeRozan this year, it is more important that we try our best to win games and see if we can keep Bosh around next season. I think Triano will give DeRozan a fair chance early on in the season to see if he can start, but after that he should just be given around 20 min a game off the bench this year.


----------



## changv10 (Apr 25, 2005)

seifer0406 said:


> I think while it's important to develop DeRozan this year, it is more important that we try our best to win games and see if we can keep Bosh around next season. I think Triano will give DeRozan a fair chance early on in the season to see if he can start, but after that he should just be given around 20 min a game off the bench this year.


Good point ... I was thinking long-term for Derozan, but keeping Bosh is key. 

But should we have Delfino over Rasho? That's a hard question. 

Calderon, Derozan and Jack are locks at the guards ... with Ukic and Douby fighting for time. Turkoglu, Wright, Bosh, and Evans will see minutes at the forward spot. I don't like giving the minutes to O'Bryant backing up Bargnani ... that's why Rasho may be a better option. But Delfino brings intagibles, 3pt shooting ... so its tough to pick.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

i'm still not sold on bargnani being a solid player at the 5 next season. the guy is inconsistent and can still regress especially now that he's lost all incentives to play well with his future already secured(not that he played all that well in my book last season).

the team has some nice pieces but they're still going to be fighting for the last few seeds in the playoffs. our pg rotation is the only strength on this team, every other position is good(sf, pf) to question mark(sg, c). i like derozan at the 2 actually, but still, this team is way behind in terms of overall talent. getting rasho/delfino wont change all that much but i do like delfino over rasho. o'bryant is a project but he can be a surprise next year.. slim chance but i'm being optimistic here. maybe a young tony battie in the making. worse case scenario he won't be that much worse than rasho.


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

c-dog, we all know your hate for Andrea, but don't spout lies about the guys game. How is he inconsistent? Once his role was finally defined he played very consistent basketball. Over his last 46 games, starting Jan 2nd, he scored in double digits in 42 games, of his 4 single digit games one he only played 9 minutes do to injury, the other 3 he scored 8, 8, and 9. His rebounding was much better, grabbing 7 or more boards 22 times in those 46 games, and that includes playing in 26 games with Marion and Bosh, two double digit rebounding players. 

Just because a player get his deal done does not mean they lose all incentive to play well, some guys like to win ball games, and that it what drives them. I think that is more likely than him regressing. O'Bryant was picked in the same draft as Andrea and has 3 years to try and improve and show that he is even a rotation player, yet you think he could surprise us this year? How can you hate Andrea for being a legit NBA player, but hold a candle for a guy who has done nothing?


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Bargs defensively got better and he knows his role on offense now as a C, his low post moves got a lil better, I hope he has been working on them , b/c that's all that is holding him back frem being on the same level as Okur as they both are shooting C's.

so our certian depth chart

PG Calderon/Jack/ Ukic
SG Derozan/Jack/Wright
SF Turkoglu/Wright/George
PF Bosh/Evans/Pop
C Bargnani/Obryant

thats 12 spots
assuming Rasho signs withen a few weeks for the LLE that's 13, room for 2 more, lets assume we cant get rid of banks he is a constant DND and as is Douby.

I would get rid of George bring Joey back and have him play 10-15 MPG at SF and a few at PF


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

i think colangelo's done the best he can. this season will be the true litmus test to see whether they can win with chris bosh. good timing.

i'm excited for jack, specifically. calderon's hamstring and will solomon grew old on me very fast. i think the team now has three quality pg's (ukic) and won't be stuck waiting for any of them to return from injury or play better or what have you.

but unless jose recovers his form of 07/08 (i.e. attack), i wouldn't be surprised if roko became the team's top pg by the end of the year. there... i said it. hopefully they don't give him away for scraps because roko can play.

peace


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

WillFlight! said:


> c-dog, we all know your hate for Andrea, but don't spout lies about the guys game. How is he inconsistent? Once his role was finally defined he played very consistent basketball. Over his last 46 games, starting Jan 2nd, he scored in double digits in 42 games, of his 4 single digit games one he only played 9 minutes do to injury, the other 3 he scored 8, 8, and 9. His rebounding was much better, grabbing 7 or more boards 22 times in those 46 games, and that includes playing in 26 games with Marion and Bosh, two double digit rebounding players.
> 
> Just because a player get his deal done does not mean they lose all incentive to play well, some guys like to win ball games, and that it what drives them. I think that is more likely than him regressing. O'Bryant was picked in the same draft as Andrea and has 3 years to try and improve and show that he is even a rotation player, yet you think he could surprise us this year? How can you hate Andrea for being a legit NBA player, but hold a candle for a guy who has done nothing?


derozan has been nothing but professional since prior to being drafted to now. he is arguably the most talented/gifted player in 2009 class and has been working on his game and it showed during the predraft workouts and in summer league. he's met or exceeded all my expectations so far. i just think he's too talented and he has the right attitude to succeed in this league, which is why i trust he will be able to hold his own starting for us at 2. it doesn't matter if he's done nothing yet. everybody was a rookie at some point, even lebron, but with certain players you just know they can succeed in this league. i got a feeling derozan will be good.

i honestly don't trust andrea to be a long term solution at 5. his rebounding is pathetic and his offense, while touted as being "good" is inconsistent. it's easy to take the second half of last season and say "look, he's been playing great" but the fact is in his 3 years with the raptors he's had maybe 40 good games, and has mediocre efficiency from the field. and it's not like he ever had a dominating performance or showed any flashes of brilliance that made me go "hey, this guy is going to be a monster if he ever reaches his potential".. his entire package is just underwhelming. andrea is an underachiever.. his supposedly good season wasn't even that great. if i had to pick the weakest link on the starting 5, the choice is easy, it's andrea.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

I see ukic more as a SG, he has good speed and some explosiveness, can score well driving decent mid range jumper, a raw manu.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think we traded Will Solomon late last season (or waived). The guy needs to go back to Europe because his game just doesn't fit the NBA. I think at the end of the year or starting next season, our guard rotation will be Jose/DeRozan and Jack/Delfino off the bench. I like Ukic but I don't know if he will find enough play time amidst all the players that we already have. If he does he may become a trade chip for Colangelo or even a free agent signing by another team next year. If he doesn't give us anything this year, this may be the end of the line for him as far as NBA goes.


----------



## ballocks (May 15, 2003)

seifer0406 said:


> If he doesn't give us anything this year, this may be the end of the line for him as far as NBA goes.


i'll remember you said that! 

peace


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

He's 19! Give the kid a break, he was rushed into 2nd spot duties last year and everybody incl coaching staff knew he wasn't ready. 

I'll post properly on this topic tomorrow need to get my shower on.


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

Porn_Player said:


> He's 19! Give the kid a break, he was rushed into 2nd spot duties last year and everybody incl coaching staff knew he wasn't ready.
> 
> I'll post properly on this topic tomorrow need to get my shower on.


Who is 19, not Roko, not anyone on the roster last year.


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Roko is 24 years old going 25 in December. He sort of reminds me of Zoran Plancic of the Nets a couple years back. Showed signs of promise in his rookie and 2nd season but eventually headed back to Europe due to lack of playing time. There was also a Euro on the Wolves a bit far back ago, name also started with a R. I read on the net a few days ago that since that guy went back to Europe, he is now a leading scorer in his league.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I remember Zoran Planicic. He was the guy who hit that 90 footer. lol


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

ballocks said:


> i'll remember you said that!
> 
> peace


i didn't know you have so much patience with roko. honestly, i think this is as far as his career in the nba goes. he's clearly not an nba caliber pg and he's actually kind of old for a guy as underdeveloped as he is. people made comparisons to calderon but they were never even close in terms of talent. only similarity was that they're both foreign pg's.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

WillFlight! said:


> Who is 19, not Roko, not anyone on the roster last year.


Haha oops. My mistake, I was rushing and going off something I heard BC say in the Jarrett Jack press conference. I'm sure he says 'we had a 19 year old coming in' meaning Roko. Blah.


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

c_dog said:


> i didn't know you have so much patience with roko. honestly, i think this is as far as his career in the nba goes. he's clearly not an nba caliber pg and he's actually kind of old for a guy as underdeveloped as he is. people made comparisons to calderon but they were never even close in terms of talent. only similarity was that they're both foreign pg's.


You feel Roko is done as an NBA player yet you started a thread on the main NBA page wondering why no one will give Marcus Williams a chance. Marcus has played in 141 NBA games, more than enough to have made a mark in the league. Wililams will be 24 in Dec, only 1 year younger than Roko but he for some reason has more value to you. Tell me how a fat out of shape "never was" is better than a hard working gym rat who just wants to play? I can truly say that the more posts of yours I read the more I feel you just spew crap from your mouth and that you don't even consider how far off you are on half the things you say. 1 of ever 3 posts you make seem good, then you say things like this and I wonder why you even like the Raptors. I know all our players are not perfect, but I do not bash every one of them.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

I love Bargnani as a player but I've always thought the guy was not cut out to play the five. Watching Shaq man-handle him last season was confirmation. I admit I don't really watch the Raptors but based on what I've read I think he should be a forward.


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

briaN37 said:


> I love Bargnani as a player but I've always thought the guy was not cut out to play the five. *Watching Shaq man-handle him last season was confirmation.* I admit I don't really watch the Raptors but based on what I've read I think he should be a forward.


Based on the Shaq comment every center in the league should be a forward.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

And the fact he doesn't even watch the Raptors. 

Why do people comment when they have no actual clue? Baffles me.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

Shaq absolutely dominated because of the lack of defense from Bargnani that game (which I did watch). He lacks a post game and gets most of his points from jumpers, wouldn't he play his best ball on the perimeter? It was just an observation and I kind of expected real Raptors fans to be mad.

Can someone please explain why Bargnani at center is better than Bargnani at the 3 or 4?


----------



## kirk_2003 (Jun 23, 2003)

briaN37 said:


> Shaq absolutely dominated because of the lack of defense from Bargnani that game (which I did watch). He lacks a post game and gets most of his points from jumpers, wouldn't he play his best ball on the perimeter? It was just an observation and I kind of expected real Raptors fans to be mad.
> 
> Can someone please explain why Bargnani at center is better than Bargnani at the 3 or 4?


barg at the 3 = too slow to guard the 3 spot..
barg at the 4 = his natural position when he came into the league, but that position belongs to chris bosh.. as well as he is now 7 feet, 255? more fitting to play center and take his mismatches with other centers while improving his strength and conditioning to play there as well.


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

briaN37 said:


> Shaq absolutely dominated because of the lack of defense from Bargnani that game (which I did watch). He lacks a post game and gets most of his points from jumpers, wouldn't he play his best ball on the perimeter? It was just an observation and I kind of expected real Raptors fans to be mad.
> 
> Can someone please explain why Bargnani at center is better than Bargnani at the 3 or 4?


Bargs at the 5 is better than Bargs at the 3 because he does not have the lateral quickness to keep players like Carmelo, Lebron, Butler, Granger, Prince, Pierce and others in-front of him. What he would gain with his size on offense he would lose on defense, causing him to sit with foul trouble. 

Bargs at the 5 is better than Bargs at the 4 because he can use his shooting range to draw his defender away from the hoop, if they sag he hits the 3 if they get up to tight he can put the ball on the floor well enough to go around them. His size allows him to be a decent post defender (he does need to improve on help side) but he still hold mobility advantage over most centers, he would not have that advantage over the power forwards like KG, Gasol, Jamison, Boozer, West, Duncan, Dirk, Brand (healthy) Blake Griffin, Aldridge.... 

I feel that although he is not perfect, Bargnani's best position is the 5.


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

That all makes sense. I stand corrected!


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

with still no rasho heading, even if he was'nt on our rader Mags has re-signed with the wHeat 1 yr.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

I think Bargs is bigger than Okur as well (In terms of Size)... is he?


----------



## seifer0406 (Jun 8, 2003)

Bargnani has maybe an inch on Okur but Okur is bulkier. The main problem with Bargnani right now is his rebounding which would be a problem even if he goes back to playing the 4. If he can somehow learn to become a better rebounder and get something like 8-9 rebounds per 35-40 min played then that will go a long way in helping our team.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

WillFlight! said:


> You feel Roko is done as an NBA player yet you started a thread on the main NBA page wondering why no one will give Marcus Williams a chance. Marcus has played in 141 NBA games, more than enough to have made a mark in the league. Wililams will be 24 in Dec, only 1 year younger than Roko but he for some reason has more value to you. Tell me how a fat out of shape "never was" is better than a hard working gym rat who just wants to play? I can truly say that the more posts of yours I read the more I feel you just spew crap from your mouth and that you don't even consider how far off you are on half the things you say. 1 of ever 3 posts you make seem good, then you say things like this and I wonder why you even like the Raptors. I know all our players are not perfect, but I do not bash every one of them.


are you even kidding me? you're trying to compare roko to marcus williams? marcus williams has his short comings but he was projected as a top pg in his class, nobody can take that away from him. he also put up 13-14ppg/8.3apg(#1 in that cat) in the summer league. the time he got significant minutes(few games after kidd-harris trade) he put up those number in the nba too. this guy obviously has a load of talent and if teams are willing to make sure his head stays in the game, keep him in shape, he can be good. besides, roko is on an nba roster, despite being an infeior player to marcus williams. my thread was wondering why marcus wasn't even signed.

and lol at porn for saying i don't watch raptors games--it's just a lame accusation ppl throw around at people who have different opinions. i watch pretty much all raptors games and each time i wonder why i even bother wasting my time.. last year was an embarrassing season that we'd all like to forget and pretending that any of our players played well is just plain ignorant.

try taking these claims you guys make to the general forum. these claims of "roko > marcus williams" and "andrea will be top 10 center next season" would get LOL'ed. i didn't spend the last 7-8 years on these forums to be a troll 8 years later.


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

c_dog said:


> are you even kidding me? you're trying to compare roko to marcus williams? marcus williams has his short comings but he was projected as a top pg in his class, nobody can take that away from him. he also put up 13-14ppg/8.3apg(#1 in that cat) in the summer league. the time he got significant minutes(few games after kidd-harris trade) he put up those number in the nba too. this guy obviously has a load of talent and if teams are willing to make sure his head stays in the game, keep him in shape, he can be good. besides, roko is on an nba roster, despite being an infeior player to marcus williams. my thread was wondering why marcus wasn't even signed.
> 
> and lol at porn for saying i don't watch raptors games--it's just a lame accusation ppl throw around at people who have different opinions. i watch pretty much all raptors games and each time i wonder why i even bother wasting my time.. last year was an embarrassing season that we'd all like to forget and pretending that any of our players played well is just plain ignorant.
> 
> try taking these claims you guys make to the general forum. these claims of "roko > marcus williams" and "andrea will be top 10 center next season" would get LOL'ed. i didn't spend the last 7-8 years on these forums to be a troll 8 years later.



Wow, you are crazy if you think because a guy was projected to be a "top point guard in his class" that that means something. If a guy can't keep himself in shape making millions of dollars what does that say about them. You talk as if you are the only one that knows things, yet you use summer league numbers to back up a point, are you serious? You bash Bargnani and give him zero credit for playing very well in over half a season, yet you say how well Williams played in a few games in NJ when the starter was down. I guess a team with no point guard depth did not feel he was as good as you did. 

Roko is by far the better player to have on a roster, he eats, sleeps and craps NBA basketball, I am not claiming he will be a future star, or even a rotation player, but I guarantee that if you compare them after Roko's first 141 games to that of Williams first 141, Roko will come out on top. I would gladly make that argument on the general forum, if people want to seriously look at what Marcus Williams has done, and not remember his college days I am sure that at the minimum it would be a 50/50 take on this subject.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

Actually, Roko was projected to be the fourth-best PG in his draft class in one of the best PG draft classes ever (behind Paul, Deron and Felton).

The claim of "roko > marcus williams" isn't really so ridiculous. If you put it on the NBA General forum it's more likely to get laughed at for being such a random comparison than it is for being stupid.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

WillFlight! said:


> Wow, you are crazy if you think because a guy was projected to be a "top point guard in his class" that that means something. If a guy can't keep himself in shape making millions of dollars what does that say about them. You talk as if you are the only one that knows things, yet you use summer league numbers to back up a point, are you serious? You bash Bargnani and give him zero credit for playing very well in over half a season, yet you say how well Williams played in a few games in NJ when the starter was down. I guess a team with no point guard depth did not feel he was as good as you did.
> 
> Roko is by far the better player to have on a roster, he eats, sleeps and craps NBA basketball, I am not claiming he will be a future star, or even a rotation player, but I guarantee that if you compare them after Roko's first 141 games to that of Williams first 141, Roko will come out on top. I would gladly make that argument on the general forum, if people want to seriously look at what Marcus Williams has done, and not remember his college days I am sure that at the minimum it would be a 50/50 take on this subject.


bargnani got a 50 million contract. the expectations for andrea is much much higher than that of marcus williams. my point with marcus was that he should get decent consideration for a roster spot on an nba team, because with all his flaws, he still has potential. i still think he's a better prospect than roko, who has a job with the raptors.

you guys are crazy if you thought roko was the 4th best pg in the draft class with chris paul. even if he were fourth, he's a distant, distant fourth. i really think his career in the nba is done. he's not going to have a job in the nba beyond his current contract. just not good enough, period.. it's not being out of shape or whatever, it's just general lack of athletism, lack of a jumpshot or ability to create, and lack of passing skills.. every part of his game is short of an nba pg.


----------



## WillFlight! (Jul 11, 2009)

c_dog said:


> bargnani got a 50 million contract. the expectations for andrea is much much higher than that of marcus williams. my point with marcus was that he should get decent consideration for a roster spot on an nba team, because with all his flaws, he still has potential. i still think he's a better prospect than roko, who has a job with the raptors.
> 
> you guys are crazy if you thought roko was the 4th best pg in the draft class with chris paul. even if he were fourth, he's a distant, distant fourth. i really think his career in the nba is done. he's not going to have a job in the nba beyond his current contract. just not good enough, period.. it's not being out of shape or whatever, it's just general lack of athletism, *lack of a jumpshot or ability to create, and lack of passing skills.. every part of his game is short of an nba pg.*


You say these things about Roko, but fail to see the same flaws in Williams. Roko so far holds a better assist to turnover ratio (small sample I know), Williams has never shot better than 39.5% from the field and 38% from 3, that season he shot 37% from the overall. You keep going back to Williams potential, but he has been given a chance and failed. I don't see why you can't see that. He may get lucky and find a home in Memphis as they only have Mike Conley as a point guard on the roster, although Mayo wants to play the 1. 

Admittedly Roko shot very poorly last season, but I am willing to see what happens after this season before I write him off. For the record, Roko shot over 50% from the field during the his few season of Euro league, the second best league in the world.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

WOW I wrote a long *** post and just lost it but here's the gist:
- Roko was the #4 PG prospect of his draft, no doubt. Buyout concerns caused a slide (remember we didn't see him for 3 years): http://www.google.ca/search?hl=en&q...mock+draft"&btnG=Google+Search&meta=&aq=f&oq=
- His athleticism, height and length are absolutely NBA level and at his age he will definitely generate interest after this contract though he'll probably never be more than a career backup/spot starter.
- Marcus Williams got two great chances but didn't stick. In Oakland this past season he was beaten out by DeMarcus Nelson (waived later in the season), CJ Watson (a D-League journeyman found on 10-day contracts), and Stephen Jackson, their starting small forward.
- If Roko isn't in the NBA past this contract, it will be because he got PAID in Europe.

edit: After a quick wiki search, I now remember why Roko slid so far haha. It wasn't a buyout, right before the draft news leaked that he was going to sign with a team in Spain.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

WillFlight! said:


> You say these things about Roko, but fail to see the same flaws in Williams. Roko so far holds a better assist to turnover ratio (small sample I know), Williams has never shot better than 39.5% from the field and 38% from 3, that season he shot 37% from the overall. You keep going back to Williams potential, but he has been given a chance and failed. I don't see why you can't see that. He may get lucky and find a home in Memphis as they only have Mike Conley as a point guard on the roster, although Mayo wants to play the 1.
> 
> Admittedly Roko shot very poorly last season, but I am willing to see what happens after this season before I write him off. For the record, Roko shot over 50% from the field during the his few season of Euro league, the second best league in the world.


marcus hasn't really been given a chance. he never had a chance in new jersey except for a 10 game stretch in which he shined. then he got traded to golden state but they never really used him there. demarcus nelson of all people started ahead of him on opening night and he's now further from getting back in the nba than williams... then he never got ahead of cj watson or anthony morrow. it's pretty bad when you can't even get on the court but this is the same team that was ready to give up on randalph for peanuts a few months ago. now it's more likely that marcus will never live up to his original expectations of being one of the future pg's in the league, but i think there's still room for him in the nba.

roko just looks like a deer in headlights whenever the raptors put him on. i think the raptors are wasting their time with this guy. and you know he's going to see even less court time next season with jack on the team. last year was roko's chance to make a mark in this league, and he failed despite being in a decent situation. his fg% in euro really hasn't translated in the nba.. if he used to be a good shooter than he needs to find his shot because he's stunk it up every time he played for us.


----------



## -James- (Apr 27, 2004)

I disagree, Roko was only in his first year in the NBA last year and he'll get another shot to be the play spot minutes at PG again this season for sure. I think he is actually an ideal fit playing beside Jarret Jack off the bench. Being a bigger point guard, you can put him beside an under-sized scorer like Jack. They will probably split the backup PG minutes with Jack playing some at the 2.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

-James- said:


> I disagree, Roko was only in his first year in the NBA last year and he'll get another shot to be the play spot minutes at PG again this season for sure. I think he is actually an ideal fit playing beside Jarret Jack off the bench. Being a bigger point guard, you can put him beside an under-sized scorer like Jack. They will probably split the backup PG minutes with Jack playing some at the 2.


that's being optimistic really. i think he may have some good games here and there, if he ever gets significant minutes on the court, but it won't be enough to keep him in the nba. toronto would most likely move forward with calderon and jack. after this season the raps are better off bringing a new project as the 3rd string than keep roko, as he'll be too old. he's going to be 25 by the end of next season, so unless he makes significant strides, he's gone.


----------



## Junkyard Dog13 (Aug 9, 2003)

Roku looks better suited to play SG, he was lost at PG maybe entering this year he will be more comfortable but with Dd, Wright and maybe Douby no room for him at SG, Roko's best shot is as the 3rd PG and he will really have to step up to steal minutes from Jack.


----------

